# How did you get your name?



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (May 28, 2012)

How did you get your name:your looks, your attitude, something you did?

This is how we got our names:

My name is Oreo and my mom named me that because I am white with black spots. (Real creative right)

I am Oreos sister Dasiy and I got my name from the show the Dukes of Hazard. Thats me ,my mommy allways calls my Dasiy Duke.

My name is Galilee and I got my name from my favorite song Puff the Magic Dragon_."Puff the Magic dragon lives by the sea, and frolics in the autum mist in the land of Galilee."_

My name is Serendipity and I got my name from the first book I shredded. "Leo the Lop" one of the Serendipity series books. And even when she found out i was a boy(they have a hard time getting it right don't they) she kept the name and just calls me Dipity unless I am in trouble.


----------



## BunMommaD (May 28, 2012)

I'm cookie... So my momma and daddy rescued me from a pet store... My former owners dropped me off there in a box in the middle of the night... The pet store was calling me brownie (cuz I'm brown... Wow so creative) so when mommy brought me home she decided cookie was a perfect name! She says because one. I'm sweet like cookies. And two. She's on a diet, so instead of eating cookies she'll just play with ME! 

I like it! And come running when mommy calls me 

I like all of your names!


----------



## agnesthelion (May 28, 2012)

Agnes.....from the movie Despicable Me. The little girl in it has dark hair like me and is almost as cute as me. My 3 year old slave named me


----------



## ZRabbits (May 28, 2012)

Dobby Here,

My Mom's into Harry Potter, says it's sentimental to her. I don't know what that means but that's where I got my name. My Dad calls me Dobinski. That's his nickname for me which I'll come to only him when he calls it. 

My brothers Kreacher, and Neville, and sister Luna got their names from the series Mom likes. 

Willard got his name from Dad. Mom keeps telling the story over and over again how they found him and the name just popped into Dad's head. Mom has a nickname for him. She always calls him Bunny Bear. 

We all like are names. It makes Mom and Dad really happy when we show them that we know them. It doesn't take much to make them happy. And they are fun to watch when they get excited. Ahhh you got to love them. 

Like all your names too! 

D:brownbunny


----------



## SweetPeasMom (May 28, 2012)

When Momma got me from the pet store I was so thin could see the bones and very young, Momma said I was too young and the pet store was trying to sell us quick.

When they handed Momma me, she looked in my eye and called me 'sweet' by the time I got home I was Sweetpea.

I love my Momma


----------



## Bonnie Lee (May 28, 2012)

Harvey here...
My mumma and papa aren't very creative...
My papa named me HArvey after going on websites giving top bunny name suggestions.

My mum likes to call me sir general harvington though when she thinks I'm neat, calm and super loving! I think she just says it to make my name longer so she can keep talking.

My girlfriend and my brother from another mother are Moshi and Winston but nobody wants to know their stories 

Bunny kisses to all of you beautifully named bunnies


----------



## kmaben (May 28, 2012)

Shya here. I was a bit feisty when my people first saw me. Mom seemed to think I had an "S" personality and played around with sounds until she came up with Shya. I know she's pretty mad at me when my one second name becomes four. When it's snuggle time and I'm being good I get called shi shi which usually means banana chips!

Kai was a little easier. Since he's a German Giant straight up from the Rhineland he got a German name.

rabbits rule!


----------



## KaliQ (May 30, 2012)

Sherbotsky here! My hoomins got me from a pet store that was very loud and lots of small hoomins picking me up and setting me down and making too much noise! My daddy picked me up and didn't put me down for a long time. At first they weren't sure if I was a he or a she (seriously, people?) so the naming process took a while. Finally they both agreed on my name. Apparently it's from a tv show they're obsessed with. 

I've got lots of other names though...some of them when I'm just doing my bunny thing and they don't understand. I hear punky, punkybrewster, sherpunsky, yada yada. Also Sherbotskalicious, munchkin, fluffy.

So nice to meet you all!


----------



## KaliQ (May 30, 2012)

Sherbotsky here! My hoomins got me from a pet store that was very loud and lots of small hoomins picking me up and setting me down and making too much noise! My daddy picked me up and didn't put me down for a long time. At first they weren't sure if I was a he or a she (seriously, people?) so the naming process took a while. Finally they both agreed on my name. Apparently it's the name of a character from a tv show they're obsessed with called "How I Met Your Mother."

I've got lots of other names though...some of them when I'm just doing my bunny thing and they don't understand. I hear punky, punkybrewster, sherpunsky, and other variations. Also Sherbotskalicious, munchkin, fluffy.

So nice to meet you all!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2012)

:yeahthat: All of the names come from literature, TV or movies. Bunnicula, "The Celery Stalks at Midnite" or Commander Bun-Bun from the "Drew Carey Show", to name a couple. Our dogs are Amy and Lela.


----------



## Alee C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi! Me and my mom are new here. My name is Honey Bunny. My mom tells me that she named me Honey because she had a dream that she had 2 bunnnies, a male and a female. The female was named Honey, and so I guess she just decided to name me after her dream. So she had my name picked out before she even got me. I already have 2 brothers, a big one that looks like a wolf, my mom says he is called a husky his name is rex, he is really big but gentle, and a black cat, who she calls dakota, she says she rescued him i dont know what that means but he always sleeps on her lap. I love chasing my brothers around. But my mom says because she is finished school and will be working as a nurse soon she is gonna get me a friend who is just like me, he will be aboy and she says she will name him hunter.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi there! My name is Peppy.
My name was James at my first house where my mommy had to get me from, but I didn't know it well and mom already had a kitty named James. Daddy is a geek, so he named me Peppy after Starfox 64s Peppy
Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 4, 2012)

Ripley here. My mommy named me this after she ALMOST named me Trix after the trix rabbit and Binky was her other possible idea but she didn't know if I did enough Binkies to make that work (now she knows I defnitily do  ) She picked Ripley as she'd seen that name on a bunny that looked almost exactly like me who she had wanted to get but hadn't been able to buy. Bennet, she just liked the ring of, and it came from Pride and Prejudice. So, I'm Ripley Bennet (but I've also got lots of nicknames like Benny, goofers, Binky, Schnoodle etc.)

Taffy here, my full name is Taffeta Marie and they wanted to name me after the fabric Taffeta as I'm super soft and have amazing fur like the fabric which is sposed to be super fancy I guess. I'm not sure where the Marie came from but I guess they thought it sounded good with Taffy or Taffeta.


----------



## Cheenisowner (Jun 5, 2012)

*OH my mom named me before she even knew she was getting me. I always hear her on the phone saying how she wanted a pure white bunny so she could name her Cheeni and voila with a thump here I came! I knew my name before she even said it because her boyfriend picked me up from the breeder and started calling me Cheeni instead of Aphrodite (which was what the breeder had named me). 

Cheeni means sugar in Hindi...go figure right? lol*


----------



## KieraKittie (Jun 7, 2012)

*Dandelion:* I got my name because mom said whenever she thinks of bunny's she thinks of spring time, and when she thinks of spring time she pictures the pretty yellow flower of the Dandelions and bunny's eating them. Though she calls me Little Dandy for short.

*Ozzy:* Mom said I got my name because of my great fuzzy long hair, and my black eyeliner. I love it im a rocker bunny!


----------



## Bun Bun (Jun 7, 2012)

My name is golgotha I got my name from where Jesus was crucified I think at calvery but I think it was in the city.town, county?? of golgotha. it means "A place or occasion of great suffering"

My name is buck I reckon since a male rabbit is a buck it seemed to be the right name.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jun 7, 2012)

Paddy O'Hara (Mahoney)...I will also answer to Miss O'Hara but not Paddy. My name was a compromise. I was born March 16 and my humans are Irish so I had to have an Irish name. My dad wanted to name me Paddy after a favorite Irish Whiskey. My mom wanted to name me O'Hara after a favorite Irish Beer. My grandad is the one who actually suggeted Paddy O'Hara so that is what I go by. My theme is here comes trouble...


----------



## trinitydrummond (Jun 30, 2012)

Domino- I'm a broken black Mini Rex, everyone thought I'd be a good domino


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 30, 2012)

Sapphire here. I got my name because of my beautiful sapphire-blue eyes. My beau also has blue eyes, but Sapphire sounded too feminine a name for him.

Shadowfax here. I'm named after Gandalf's horse in "Lord of the Rings." He is thelord of all horses and is, of course, pure white. Mostly though, my name is shortened to Shadow, which causes curious looks for the name of a white bunny.


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all. Humma here. My mommy named me Humma Kavula after a character in a movie she loves, the Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy. She said she keeps meaning to finally read the book. I know if mommy calls me by both names I'm in big trouble! She also thinks its funny to call me Humvee, and big boy. I dont think it's funny.

My wife, who is in heaven now, was called Trillian after a character in the same book. She's the black bunny sitting with me in the picture.

Hello all. Faith here. Mommy let daddy name me. She said daddy loves some music group called the Cure. So he says, "all cats are grey". I'm all grey, but I'm not a cat. Daddy said because I'm all grey, and reminded him of that song, he named me Faith which is an album from the Cure. I'm still confused about that one, and mommy laughed and laughed when daddy named me. Then they started singing a really depressing song with my name in it. Sometimes I wonder about them :shock:


----------

